# Bulb trouble



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

So I got myself a 6500K 20W bulb today... it is slightly thicker than my ??K 17W bulb, but same length....

The problem is that when I use it, it's quite dim, and very red..... My 17W is very bright and clear white in color, possibly slightly in the blue spectrum... I want to use my 20W for my plants I have coming.... but I am a little upset with the dimness.... the red I don't mind to much, but it's half as bright as my 17W


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sorry, I put this in the wrong area... it needs to be in FRESHWATER... if anyone can move it that would be awesome


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

VincentM said:


> So I got myself a 6500K 20W bulb today... it is slightly thicker than my ??K 17W bulb, but same length....
> 
> The problem is that when I use it, it's quite dim, and very red..... My 17W is very bright and clear white in color, possibly slightly in the blue spectrum... I want to use my 20W for my plants I have coming.... but I am a little upset with the dimness.... the red I don't mind to much, but it's half as bright as my 17W


VM:

Yes what you are describing is the reason that I do not employ only 6500K bulbs.

These bulbs are typically labeled as "PlantGrow", "DayLight", etc as their emissions emulate daylight but as you have noted their emission is also a pale yellow which I do not enjoy.

A 10000K is probably what you had and emits virtually white light.

TR


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

Will my 17W allow my plants to grow?? If not I will use the 20W just for the sake of a healthier tank


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

VincentM said:


> Will my 17W allow my plants to grow?? If not I will use the 20W just for the sake of a healthier tank


I really cannot answer the question but can provide some input.

With either bulb you have very, very low lighting, ie. approximately 2/3 WPG.

I currently have one 6700K bulb in service but this bulb is in a chain of 4 PC bulbs and 2 HQI-MH bulbs.

I would like to say that I have experimented a bunch with 6700K bulbs with respect to plant growth but I have not. When I had only one PC fixture I ordered several different brands of 6500K and 6700K bulbs and all emitted the yellow tinted light which you described. They are all now in my garage except for the one which is in service.

I would try the 10000K bulb as, IMHO, my aquarium would not be enjoyable if the aesthetics were poor.

Please note that with this low lighting level you will probably only have success with very low light plants such as *Anubias barteri var. nana* or *Java Ferns*.

TR

BTW: Please note the remainder of the bulbs which I am currently experimenting with are 10000K or above with the exception of one 7100K bulb (which emits a blueish tinted light).


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

The plants I hope to get in my mail tomorrow::

Fancy Goldfish 20 - 30 Gallon Plant Habitat

Includes:

* 6 Anacharis
* 20 Sagittaria subulata "Tall"
* 6 Sagittaria chilensis
* 3 Ozelot Swords - Medium
* 3 Java Ferns
* 8 Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red
* 25 Sagittaria subulata "Dwarf"

The site says they will grow in low-high light


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

VM:

Hopefully if and not when some of these plants begin dying please keep the dead leaves removed and do not try using fertilizers as this will very probably be counterproductive (I have been there, done that and got the Tee shirt).

Please purchase a bottle of Flourish and in a week begin application at the recommended dosage.

If, after a month, you are enjoying your planted tank with the plants which are still alive we can discuss economic lighting retrofitting as well as the use of dry fertilizers.

TR


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

Will do, thanks TR


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

moved to correct forum.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

> The problem is that when I use it, it's quite dim, and very red.....


could be the starter switches not firing the bulb properly. Do you know what switches they are


----------

